# My dream to cross the US



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

I have a dream to someday travel across the country with my butt in a saddle. I was wondering if anyone could help me with this idea. If Boots works out for me, he might be the oe to carry me. I have also thought of maybe getting a second horse to do switch offs so I won't wear one horse down. What I need is thoughts, ideas, and locations. Also, has anyone done anything like this?


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

I've looked into this for years. Best place I've found to look is the Long Riders' Guild. There are a number of people who each have their own spin on doing it, but it's information that is usable and you can take what works best for you.

The biggest challange in my mind is keeping my horse(s) supplied (if I use one or two) and finding places to camp each day. The trip can be routed to end up at horse camping locations for some days and those could be good for giving the horse and yourself a couple of days off.

I use to ride shorter distances in my younger days. The longest trips would be a little over 100 miles in 3 days. I didn't mind traveling very light on my QH, so I could keep the weight down. Always plenty to graze and water available. Most of my weight (beyond my then 140 lbs) was feed for the horse. Knowing that I planned to go back to it, but for much, much longer distances, I have larger horses so that I can carry more and still keep the weight to around 20% of their weight. My mare is about 1350, so that gives me about 270lb load capacity. My filly will be a little bigger, but I'm still figuring 270 (and extra is gravy then). So with the tack and myself combined weighing in at around 180 that will leave me about 90 lbs I can put on whichever I end up riding. The load on the one packing will reduce daily as their food is consumed. But you can do it on one horse.

You might want to do some "shorter" long trips before undertaking the 3,000+ miles (depending on route) across the US. I plan to do a few really short one night 60 mile round trips and then 4 day 250 mile trips to get the horse(s) ready and work out any gear and weight issues. After that some coast to mountain trips of about 400 miles. Then a 500+ mile trek to Ohio, rest a week and ride back on a different route. If all goes well for that trip then who knows 
Might ride around the country visiting old army buddies and places of interest.

Let me know what you find out in your research. In adventures like this it's knowledge that makes a success out of all the preparation.

There are people still riding across the US at times. Some use the southwest route, but I tend to shy away from it do to long areas with little or no ready water sources. I would think that a more northern route via WY to OR or WA would be better, but you'd need to time is to avoid Winter at the mountains.
Loads of things to look at, but that's part of what makes it such an adventure


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

Stoddard said:


> I have a dream to someday travel across the country with my butt in a saddle. I was wondering if anyone could help me with this idea. If Boots works out for me, he might be the oe to carry me. I have also thought of maybe getting a second horse to do switch offs so I won't wear one horse down. What I need is thoughts, ideas, and locations. Also, has anyone done anything like this?


I haven't done it personally, but I have read of some who have.

A few years back Bill Inman rode from Oregon to Washington DC. His website (link below) cataloged it with photos, video and a blog. I remember following his progress at the time and it was very interesting. His website is a little hard to follow now, but here is the link plus a link to a story about his trip.

Uncovering America by Horseback | Sometimes people are going so fast in pursuit of happiness, that often times they pass it right by.Cowboy Crosses Country on Horseback to Reveal Unseen American Culture | Fox News
I like the way he did it - his wife came along with a horse trailer. This guaranteed shelter for him and his horse and enabled him to carry plenty of food and gear.

The blog also gave it some publicity, which grew as he rode. This translated into plenty of help along the way. People drove out to bring him dinner, towns welcomed him each night. It was pretty cool to see it while it was all happening.

Note that he sold his ranch to fund the trip and I remember him writing that it wasn't the smartest fiscal decision he ever made. It is an expensive journey to undertake. You might consider funding it through a website or a sponsor, unless you are independently wealthy.

Here are some other links I found about people doing cross country rides. The second link has a blog where they discuss supplies to bring on the trip.

Cross-country on horseback: an Oklahoma man

Cross Country Trek by Horseback


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

There was a couple riding west cost to east coast last year. They were about 1/2 way I think some months back. And I'm sure there are people still doing the Mexico to Canada trip on the west coast.

Here's a news report from very early in there ride
Couple riding horseback across America makes a stop in Stockton - CedarRepublican.com: News

A few years back a retired law officer road across to promote legalizing pot I think

http://www.horseforum.com/trail-riding/my-dream-cross-us-109832/

People are still doing it and still planning the trips. I'd certainly check with the Long Riders Guild

www.the*longridersguild*.com


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

its lbs not miles said:


> then 4 day 250 mile trips to get the horse(s) ready and work out any gear and weight issues.


That was a late night typo :lol:

Let's try the 4 days and 150 miles.

While it might be fun to try the old US Cav test of 300 miles in 5 days (and horse is still fit and sound), it's not part of my long distance rding plan :lol:


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I will help you through Missouri and into Illinois, when you are ready.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I'll definitely be clicking links later on today and reading. I also wanted to point out I was thinking of taking a pack mule or two (depending on how many horses I'll use so I'm not dragging 3 animals around - I'll only drag two at the most and I plan to find the most experienced mules possible) so I won't have too much weight on my horses, and also lots of saved money so I can eat on the go and not need so much food items. Taking shorter trips does sound easier to start with, and I've also been considering finding a person or two to go with so more supplies will be available, AND you won't be stuck in a sticky situation if things decide to go wrong.

Keep plopping out the info guys!


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Taffy Clayton said:


> I will help you through Missouri and into Illinois, when you are ready.



That'd be great. I never thought of visiting Illinois, but I do have a little town I'd like to see again. Maybe that'd be my chance.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Stoddard said:


> Thanks everyone, I'll definitely be clicking links later on today and reading. I also wanted to point out I was thinking of taking a pack mule or two (depending on how many horses I'll use so I'm not dragging 3 animals around - I'll only drag two at the most and I plan to find the most experienced mules possible) so I won't have too much weight on my horses, and also lots of saved money so I can eat on the go and not need so much food items. Taking shorter trips does sound easier to start with, and I've also been considering finding a person or two to go with so more supplies will be available, AND you won't be stuck in a sticky situation if things decide to go wrong.
> 
> Keep plopping out the info guys!


 
One way to cut down on the amount of feed is to give them more time to graze, providing it's available. Grazing should equal out to about just over a 1 lb per hour, so if you can get in about 3 hours in the morning, 2 during ride (take a couple of lunch breaks :lol and another 3 hours when you stop to camp you might get in 8 or more hours which would be close to have the days forage (maybe a tad less). So if you needed 20lbs of forage you could get by with only needed to feed about 11 lbs of what you carry. Grass hay cubes (not pellets....they don't work the gut) work pretty well for this if you have easy keepers. Some people like beet pulp. Then suppliment with whatever energy food you select to finish out their needs.

It's funny how much we stress over our mounts, but there's not much choice. We can find food at most crossroads, but feed stores that carry what we want aren't like gas stations you pass on the way.

If you're doing the option of grazing as much as possible, then figure on about 20 miles a day. Id does cut into your riding time. Make sure you have good water proofing over your supplies (you will get rained on). You'll want to redistribute weight each day as the load lightens. yes, the "short" trips are great (some wouldn't say riding over 100 miles is a short trip :lol
Get's the horse(s) ready. Get's you ready, Sorts out what you don't need and brings up anything you want to add. Helps set up a routine that you'll use daily.

My hats off to you if you can manage two extra equines. I'll have to stick with one pack animal. Fortunatelly I'll be retired, so I'll have a pay check coming it. That's why I've had to wait so long :lol:


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

I've got a few years to figure things out myself. I'm sure eventually I'll be able to find a seasoned horse and mule along the way to reaching my dream, and if I get Boots, it'll mean we'll have plenty of time together and work under our belts. It's exciting to plan, and I'll look into different feed options. I might go the beet pulp way since I know it does good to keep a horse fat. (Did my ancient hag wonders when nothing else worked.) Thank you for all this input, Miles.


----------

